# Celebrant ID number? - Spouse Visa Online



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi

I am filling my online Application for spouse visa. It asks for Celebrant/Officiant name and Celebrant ID Number. 

Is this a mandatory field? I want to apply before 31st Dec as from Jan 1 new charges are taking place. 

I know the name of the celebrant but not the ID number.

Can some one help me who filled online application before?

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes its essential, email and ask them they will be open tomorrow.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

_shel said:


> Yes its essential, email and ask them they will be open tomorrow.


Thanks _shel.

Basically I am in Bangladesh at this moment and I have married by following the Muslim religious rules. I will provide all marriage documents and photographs. But when applying, is it a mandatory field? I mean I will provide the name but the number is not yet available to me now..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you applying for 309 or 300? 

Are you legally married in Bangladesh?


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

_shel said:


> Are you applying for 309 or 300?
> 
> Are you legally married in Bangladesh?


I will apply 309. and yes I am legally married in Bangladesh. I have just married yesterday and I have signed all the legal papers. I will get the official documents within few days. It takes few days time here.

The thing is I want to apply before dec 31st so that I can save 50% application cost. It will increase from Jan 1.

So Can I leave the celebrant ID Blank?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, so no its not needed. You would need that for 300 or if you married in Australia


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

_shel said:


> Sorry, so no its not needed. You would need that for 300 or if you married in Australia


You are a legend!!!

Thanks _shel !!


----------

